

Don’t Worry about Apple - bdfh42
http://www.cringely.com/2009/01/don%E2%80%99t-worry-about-apple/

======
bdfh42
Oh no you groan - not another Steve Jobs/Apple story - but this is quite
nicely balanced and sane.

There is plenty of talent around to keep Apple innovating in it's corner of
the market - just look at the new Palm phone for instance. Apple will thrive
this time around I am sure.

~~~
gravitycop
It isn't the talent that is the worry. It's the morale.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3paulgraham.com+morale>

PG says, "Startups live or die on morale." I would say _any_ business lives or
dies on morale.

